# PERIPHERY - Our Drummer Quit. Audition info and other news inside!



## bulb (Feb 21, 2009)

(this is copied from our myspace blog that we just posted up)
Hello friends and fans and family,

We were just recently informed by our current drummer Travis "the orbinator" Orbin that he has decided to quit Periphery so that he can join Sky Eats Airplane

We are quite disappointed with his decision to leave something we've worked so hard on, but as always we are moving forward! Life goes on. This is just another small bump in the road of life that is Periff. Travis will remain a brother to us.
Our prospects for a replacement have excited and tickled us about the
potential to come! We are already entertaining some new prospects but are
on the lookout for any new and interested talent because we want to
find not only the best drummer we can but the best fit for this
particular and rather quirky band of ours!

So if you are a drummer and you are interested in trying out for us, just head over here for all the details on that:
MySpace.com Blogs - ATTN ALL INTERESTED DRUMMERS: READ THIS BLOG IF YOU WANT TO AUDITION FOR US!! - PERIPHERY IS AUDITIONING DRUMMERS! CHECK OUR BLOGS MySpace Blog

Enough with bad news though, in some recent totally Jawsome news, Outerloop Management have just taken us under their albatross-esque wing and this means big moves for us this year such as releasing and album, touring a metric ton and signing to the right label for us! We've already locked down a fill-in drummer by the name of Matt "HELLPORN" Halpern (who is currently grooving beyond human comprehension with our very good chums in Animals as Leaders) for our shows in March but we are obviously looking for a permanent replacement to fill our drum spot!

Now for some more good news!

THE ALBUM (still working on a title) is ahead of schedule as of right
meow. We have been experimenting with different guitars and tones! 
Chris has been breathing new life into every song with his vocals,
making us love each one more than before. Due to high demand we are
including Buttersnips and Unleash the Pwnies in the final tracklist and to make space we are removing though and project 15. If
things keep on moving at this rate we should finish recording
everything during the spring meaning the album will be out in stores
and online by summer 2009!! And with the new revised tracklist it will
be nice and long too!

To make things even cooler!
Were working with the incredibly multitalented guys over Thinking Imagery (Thinking Imagery)
for our general band art. They are the ones who have designed our
myspace among many other clients. And because we love their work so
much, they will be doing our album art as well as working with us on
new shirt designs and anything and everything multimedia!

We know some of you guys are going to be a bit bummed about Orbo leaving. 
So to distract you, let us show you Bulb's new purchase o' the year which
he should be receiving soon and using to record and play live with!
It's a Blackmachine F8 (Black Machine) and in our humble opinion its pretty much the greatest thing ever!! Expect lots of new ideas, clips and songs to be recorded with it!!










And that does it for our update since a good Periphery update wouldnt be complete without some good news, some bad news and some news which makes your pants tight (in the good way of tourse!)

We will keep all of you guys as updated as we can on all of these points in the coming months, so keep checking back and listening. 

Thanks for being the best friends and loyal fans a band could ever ask for!

Many hearts in a row directed at you 

-periphery


----------



## budda (Feb 21, 2009)

Aw, Orbo quit? 

Best of luck with the auditions! That oughtta be interesting.

F8 eh... what about that TIL? You crazy guy you .

Looking forward to when i can buy this album.. still need a shirt - a summer purchase methinks.

Take care misha


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a sexy new fiddle you got there!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your drummer, but congrats on everything else bro. Sounds like very exciting times


----------



## Piledriver (Feb 21, 2009)

But would the drummer be on the album? i thought you were done tracking the drums?

and man,that F8 is sexy...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 21, 2009)

Chin up you folks and continue the good work - best of luck finding a suitably talented skin-pounder  

(nice gitfiddle!)


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man! Good luck finding a suitable replacement.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Feb 21, 2009)

How the fuck did you get a F8!?

I've been on the waiting list for one since forever... ah, the advantages of not being a complete fucking nobody


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 21, 2009)

How can you tell there's a drummer at your front door? The knocking gets faster.


----------



## furrevig (Feb 21, 2009)

wow. i never saw that coming...
i do remember visiting the sea myspace and saw they lost their drummer...
you guys will find one, i have a feeling it will be easier for you guys this time around since your more established within a music network.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 21, 2009)

BM F8 

what pups that thing sportin?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 21, 2009)

You know, I always thought that Bulb and The Orbinator were always going to be part of the Periphery fold. When I think of Periphery I think of Orbin's drumming and Bulb's guitar playing.


----------



## renzoip (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the drummer. I know how it feels when someone leaves the band. Still, congrats on everything else. I know you guys will find the right drummer soon now that the band is standing in such a good point. Take care and good luck!


----------



## Groff (Feb 21, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> You know, I always thought that Bulb and The Orbinator were always going to be part of the Periphery fold. When I think of Periphery I think of Orbin's drumming and Bulb's guitar playing.



My thought exactly... But I guess we just need to move on


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never really drummed before, and don't have my own kit.... but I'd like to audition...

























jk, good luck with finding the right guy (which ya'll will)


----------



## Nats (Feb 21, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> You know, I always thought that Bulb and The Orbinator were always going to be part of the Periphery fold. When I think of Periphery I think of Orbin's drumming and Bulb's guitar playing.



really? i just think of programmed drums first and human drums second. i'm forwarding the audition info to my friend though. he's pretty bad ass


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 21, 2009)

Aww dude sad about orby, he was nuts! But i'm sure whoever you find will fit the picture  And I can't wait for the album



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> How the fuck did you get a F8!?
> 
> I've been on the waiting list for one since forever... ah, the advantages of not being a complete fucking nobody



Easy tiger. It's second hand. check the thread in the ERG section.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 21, 2009)

i'm sad to hear orbo leave, he was such an insanely awesome drummer in every way, but i get the sense you'll find someone who can work even better within the band. i was going to say ''don't lower your expectations too much'' and all that, but i'm sure you guys know exactly what you demand from a drummer! 

at least you guys got to record his performances before he went off, and so you have a full set of songs for the next drummers to learn.

so yeah, good luck! and you know we wanna hear that blackmachine ASAP!

re-record The Focus Hour, and we shall be pleased


----------



## auxioluck (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn, that sucks, I'm gonna miss Orbo. But that's awesome about the album, label, and ESPECIALLY the Blackmachine! That thing is just tits!!


----------



## bulb (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the supportive words guys!
i want you guys to know that although it does kinda suck, we have actually become a bit excited to see what kinda talent auditions, we already have some prospects who are VERY promising, so unlike with losing a vocalist, this is already becoming a case of "pick your favorite", and we lost orbo less than a week ago haha! I really believe that we will walk out of this with a better and more appropriate drummer to our style!
And as an added bonus the album will get done even faster now!



OzoneJunkie said:


> BM F8
> 
> what pups that thing sportin?



They are custom Haeussel Pickups and sound phenomenal!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 21, 2009)

Soooo, are one of the guitarists going to quit next so I can audition?

Sucks to hear about orbo, hope you find drummer just as good (or even better if that's possible!) Good luck! Can't wait for the album


----------



## Colbear (Feb 21, 2009)

Man, you guys have a lot of shit luck, good luck finding a replacement. I doubt you will have much trouble though. That Blackmachine...do want


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah, for some reason drummers aren't as difficult to choose. just pick the one that works better, and has the coolest style/groove for what you want to do 

the hardest part is getting the drummers that are within a certain skill-level to go audition 

keep the updates a'coming


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Orbo but since (IIRC?) Misha is actually the one programming the recorded drums I don't think they're losing the writing in the drumming department.  Jeez, find a new (great) singer and now you are on the drummer search!  Best wishes with the new drummer Misha, seeing what you've done in the past with finding a new singer I think you'll do fine finding a drummer to suit the music.  Good luck and looking forward to seeing what a custom BM is like compared to the B6.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, you guys are having some rough luck personnel wise... but you always seem to land on your feet. Good luck with the replacement hunt and congrats on the F8


----------



## cddragon (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, I was pretty shocked when I read about Orbinator quitting but still, I think that such a great band won't have to search for a long time as there should be more than enough drummers wanting to play. Periphery & Bulb FTW! I am and I will be your fan. After recording the album, please come to Poland and show the people here how good music shall be done


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 21, 2009)

bulb said:


> They are custom Haeussel Pickups and sound phenomenal!



ah, n1, thanks


----------



## budda (Feb 21, 2009)

It's nuts - periphery loses people, and then gets better.

nuts, I say!


----------



## _detox (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm excited to see what new drummer emerges from Periphery. 

But I also love SEA a lot, so I think it's great that they got Orbo. It was a real loss when Kenny left, as he was a human metronome. So the way I told my friend, they lost Kenny (Metronome Regular Edition) and upgraded to an Orbinator Special Edition Metronome.  Will they still call him the Orbinator?


----------



## Snorelax (Feb 21, 2009)

Man, that sucks...
good luck on finding a new drummer.
And congrats on the F8, I bet you can't wait till Nolly finally brings it over.


----------



## AySay (Feb 21, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Soooo, are one of the guitarists going to quit next so I can audition?
> 
> Sucks to hear about orbo, hope you find drummer just as good (or even better if that's possible!) Good luck! Can't wait for the album



after watching your vimeo/youtube vids, and seeing that amazing 8 string, i think you would be a perfect replacement if Periphery lost their 2nd guitarist 

but yeah, too bad about monsieur orbin...


----------



## Harry (Feb 21, 2009)

Sucks to hear about it man.
Hope the auditions go smooth.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Feb 21, 2009)

I would gladly audition..... if i was good enough sucks orby left he was the shit good luck with auditions


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man, good luck finding a new drummer.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Feb 22, 2009)

I can play drums real good on a keyboard, can I audition?


----------



## MarcoM (Feb 22, 2009)

bummer man , he was a siiiiick drummer


----------



## bulb (Feb 22, 2009)

Krankguitarist said:


> I can play drums real good on a keyboard, can I audition?



a fair question, but keep in mind that if we were to do so, you would have some really stiff competition from Chimpspanner, that kid grooves harder on keyboard drums than most drummers do on real drums!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 22, 2009)

AySay said:


> after watching your vimeo/youtube vids, and seeing that amazing 8 string, i think you would be a perfect replacement if Periphery lost their 2nd guitarist
> 
> but yeah, too bad about monsieur orbin...



Haha, thanks man. Being near such talented people would just make me implode into myself though :\


----------



## bulb (Feb 22, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Haha, thanks man. Being near such talented people would just make me implode into myself though :\



ahhh if only you played drums like you played guitar....


----------



## Coryd (Feb 22, 2009)

Dang that sucks!!!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 22, 2009)

bulb said:


> ahhh if only you played drums like you played guitar....



I'm honored 

Give me 7-8 years!

Ok, it's drums... make it 10


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 22, 2009)

I was gonna come in here, expound about how I've never played drums in my life, saying I do know how to make random noises (cue obligatory drummer gag here), etc...

I see I was already beat to it.


----------



## Ze Kink (Feb 23, 2009)

This is very sad  I really liked Orbo's playing, it's a shame he left. I'm pretty sure the replacement will be awesome too though, as the new members you recruit always seem to fit even better 

Is Orbo's playing still going to be on the album then?


----------

